# Sweet tooth brakfeast



## africanmeat (Feb 19, 2012)

i woke up this morning with the urge for something sweet
so pancakes with home made cherry jam is the order of the day.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 19, 2012)

Arhon would you get out of my head. I was thinking of having either waffles or pancakes for Sunday breakfast this morning. Just to let you know I haven't eaten either in 8-10 years.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2012)

Ahron, morning.... G-daughter is here this weekend.... we are having waffles, as usual.... Another great Sundy morning breakfast....  Dave


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 20, 2012)

mballi3011 said:


> Arhon would you get out of my head. I was thinking of having either waffles or pancakes for Sunday breakfast this morning. Just to let you know I haven't eaten either in 8-10 years.


 I did not do  pancakes for long time like a year and this morning i just woke up and told my wife today  pancakes for breakfast  .




DaveOmak said:


> Ahron, morning.... G-daughter is here this weekend.... we are having waffles, as usual.... Another great Sundy morning breakfast....  Dave


  Dave a day with a G daughter must be a great day have fun


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 20, 2012)

Ahron you always make me hungry with your posts. 

Our favorite pancake is with fresh cooked bacon crumbles or fresh berries in the sourdough batter.


----------



## tigerregis (Feb 20, 2012)

Tomorrow is pancake Tuesday. The day before Lent begins. Shrove Tuesday for the purists. The last day for sweet indulgences; not that I follow any of it, Mardi Gras included. Laisser le bon temps roulle.(or something)


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 20, 2012)

Ill take a plate of that please. Great job


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 22, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Ahron you always make me hungry with your posts.
> 
> Our favorite pancake is with fresh cooked bacon crumbles or fresh berries in the sourdough batter.


I love fresh berries in a sourdough batter yummy
 




tigerregis said:


> Tomorrow is pancake Tuesday. The day before Lent begins. Shrove Tuesday for the purists. The last day for sweet indulgences; not that I follow any of it, Mardi Gras included. Laisser le bon temps roulle.(or something)


it is not well knwon in south Africa only some in the  Catholics will follow .


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2012)

That looks so good! I just scored some great blueberries and we're having blueberry pancakes this weekend


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 23, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> That looks so good! I just scored some great blueberries and we're having blueberry pancakes this weekend


Ahhh yummy


----------

